# Slingbox Pro HD



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

Has anyone been using the Slingbox Pro HD?

Currently have 2 722s, one to connected to a Sony reciever that only has one digital coax input that is used for a DVD player, and one to an Onkyo with 2 digital coax inputs, one free. Am using HDMI for video only for each.

The 722 currently connected to the Sony receiver is used for TV2 output (single mode) to my laptop via an ATI TV Wonder 650 USB, but only SD. The laptop is HD-compatible for 1080p, at 1920x1200 and plays BluRay discs. The laptop is connected to an Onkyo receiver, with 2 digital coax inputs, one free.

Am considering the Slingbox Pro HD for HD on the laptop, but am concerned about the need to use component video, and whether the available optical to coax and coax to optical digital audio converters function well.

I had the original DirecTV HD DVR a few years ago prior to switching to Dish, and it would only output either HDMI or component, but not both simultaneously.

My understanding is that the 722s and other Dish DVRs output both simultaneously, based on posts from those running component feeds to second HD monitors.

I am concerned that the Slingbox will become useless if Dish decides to change the 722's to only output either HDMI or component. The common ancestry of Sling and Dish would hopefully result in continued dual active outputs.

My other concern is that the digital audio output will need to pass through the Slingbox. This will require an optical to coax adapter for either of the systems, and then a second coax to optical adapter if the Slingbox is connected to the DVR in the room with the Sony receiver (my preference).

Has anyone used optical to coax converters, or optical to coax, then coax back to optical in a passthrough scenario as described above?

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Could you restate what you're looking for in two sentences or less? It is difficult to separate the background information and assumptions from the question.

The concern about component video is very real and it is not known whether it will be pursued or not. If it is, it will likely be limited to content that demands it.


----------



## dtvgone (Jul 21, 2007)

1) has anyone successfully used the new Slingbox HD to output HD to an HD-capable laptop monitor?

2) The Slingbox requires digital audio coax passthrough. 722 has only optical audio out. Do the currently available digital audio optical to coax adapters function well, and is it feasible to convert the digital audio coax signal output from the Slingbox back to optical if connected to a receiver that doesn't have an open digital audio coax input?

I have noticed that many technical questions are followed by posts requesting more information about the poster's setup. Therefore, more data was included in the original post.

I suspect that the optical to coax and coax to optical converters will function well, and the decision will rest on whether I want to take the chance that Dish will continue to allow simultaneously coax and HDMI outputs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtvgone said:


> I suspect that the optical to coax and coax to optical converters will function well, and the decision will rest on whether I want to take the chance that Dish will continue to allow simultaneously coax and HDMI outputs.


To improve our respective understandings, how about we agree on what not to call things?

First term that we won't use is "coax". If we refer to S/PDIF, we should call it S/PDIF. There many different kinds of outputs that use coaxial cable and the confusion is detrimental to you getting an answer. The one coax that the ViP series doesn't have is S/PDIF.

If you're talking about component outputs, that's what you should call them. YPbPr is another option, but it is difficult to remember.

In the grand scheme, all outputs use "coax" other than the optical audio and HDMI outputs. Most use RCA connectors but the distribution output uses an F connector.

Banging around on the Internet, I see that you can get optical to S/PDIF converters (and vice versa) for less than $20 each.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtvgone said:


> 1) has anyone successfully used the new Slingbox HD to output HD to an HD-capable laptop monitor?


The Slingbox Pro HD doesn't output anything that a conventional computer monitor alone can display. It is designed to produce a digitized stream that, at this point, can only be captured and displayed by the SlingPlayer software.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The SlingCatcher would be a solution, except it does not display Slinged HD at this time.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I would think using a Slingbox on your local network and expecting HD quality viewing on your laptop/TV would leave you disappointed. I use a Slingbox Pro to watch my Sat system in my garage. Even with a 802.11n wireless network the max the software will stream is about 3500kbs, nowhere near HD quality.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> First term that we won't use is "coax". If we refer to S/PDIF, we should call it S/PDIF. There many different kinds of outputs that use coaxial cable and the confusion is detrimental to you getting an answer. The one coax that the ViP series doesn't have is S/PDIF.


Since "digital audio" comes in two formats only, one carried on an optical connector and one on a coax connector, calling it "coax" is perfectly legit and there should be no confusion in the matter.


----------



## PTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

dtvgone said:


> 1) has anyone successfully used the new Slingbox HD to output HD to an HD-capable laptop monitor?


Yep. It looks fantastic! True HD .



> 2) The Slingbox requires digital audio coax passthrough. 722 has only optical audio out. Do the currently available digital audio optical to coax adapters function well, and is it feasible to convert the digital audio coax signal output from the Slingbox back to optical if connected to a receiver that doesn't have an open digital audio coax input?


I haven't tried it, though I have used various TOSlink converters and they all have worked well.



> I have noticed that many technical questions are followed by posts requesting more information about the poster's setup. Therefore, more data was included in the original post.
> 
> I suspect that the optical to coax and coax to optical converters will function well, and the decision will rest on whether I want to take the chance that Dish will continue to allow simultaneously coax and HDMI outputs.


I'm a DTV subscriber, but I decided to take that risk. If worse comes to worse, I could always get a splitter. I love the Slingbox Pro HD and, particularly, the new software that comes with it, letting me buffer video at the receiving computer so I don't have to bother with pausing the DVR.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> I would think using a Slingbox on your local network and expecting HD quality viewing on your laptop/TV would leave you disappointed. I use a Slingbox Pro to watch my Sat system in my garage. Even with a 802.11n wireless network the max the software will stream is about 3500kbs, nowhere near HD quality.


Two comments:

1. Wireless is not ideal for streaming HD video

2. The Slingbox Pro isn't HD so you shouldn't really expect HD out of it.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a Sling Pro, it is my understanding that when using the HD connect cable, it only displays HD over the local network. Not through a remote Internet connection. Also take into consideration that Sling adjusts (optimizes) viewing resolution based upon the bandwidth present.

I also have a Solo, and have it connected via component.... It definitely is down rezzed.


----------



## PTravel (Oct 5, 2007)

harsh said:


> Two comments:
> 
> 1. Wireless is not ideal for streaming HD video
> 
> 2. The Slingbox Pro isn't HD so you shouldn't really expect HD out of it.


The Slingbox Pro is not HD. The Slingbox Pro HD is -- two different products.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> I would think using a Slingbox on your local network and expecting HD quality viewing on your laptop/TV would leave you disappointed. I use a Slingbox Pro to watch my Sat system in my garage. Even with a 802.11n wireless network the max the software will stream is about 3500kbs, nowhere near HD quality.


That's because you have the Slingbox Pro, Not the *Slingbox Pro "HD"*, which is the new model that we are discussing in this thread. It does in fact sling in HD not only in network;; but remotely (given you have sufficcient upload bandwidth allowance).


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> The SlingCatcher would be a solution, except it does not display Slinged HD at this time.


It doesn't?

Yes it does, in both in network and remote viewing. You must have a Slingbox Pro "HD" as the source sending if you want HD viewing. any other model that does the sending would only allow a downscalled stream of up to 640x480 max.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> It doesn't?
> 
> Yes it does, in both in network and remote viewing. You must have a Slingbox Pro "HD" as the source sending if you want HD viewing. any other model that does the sending would only allow a downscalled stream of up to 640x480 max.


If that is true you better get Sling to update their website ...
http://www.slingmedia.com/go/slingcatcher-tech-specs

Currently supported streaming resolutions vary from 320x240 to 640x480, depending on network connections and Slingbox in use.
*HD Streaming from a Slingbox ProHD is not supported at this time.*​


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> If that is true you better get Sling to update their website ...
> http://www.slingmedia.com/go/slingcatcher-tech-specs
> 
> Currently supported streaming resolutions vary from 320x240 to 640x480, depending on network connections and Slingbox in use.
> *HD Streaming from a Slingbox ProHD is not supported at this time.*​


It's true with the past 2 firmware updates. However, I'm not sling's keeper; so they will have to update their own site. You can read more about HD streamign on the technical forum @ www.slingcommunity.com/forums .


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes I know the Pro does not do HD. What I was stating was the Pro and SlingPlayer 2.0 will only give me about a 3500kb stream on my local network. Since my wireless network will give me well over 12Mb download speed it would seem that thelimiting factor is not the network but the slingbox hardware/software. I guess the Slingbox HD could allow more bandwidth but it seems strange that the Pro is limited me to 3500kb when more is available.


----------



## haloguy628 (Aug 5, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Yes I know the Pro does not do HD. What I was stating was the Pro and SlingPlayer 2.0 will only give me about a 3500kb stream on my local network. Since my wireless network will give me well over 12Mb download speed it would seem that thelimiting factor is not the network but the slingbox hardware/software. I guess the Slingbox HD could allow more bandwidth but it seems strange that the Pro is limited me to 3500kb when more is available.


I routinely stream HD channels at 6000 Kbps over Cat6 on Gig network. Looks good but it's not HD quality.


----------

